# pro heat titanium heaters



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im really sick of the unaccurate visa therm heaters, I have one in my 90 gallon thats 300 watts and its turned all the way up and still it wont raise the tempature to 82 degrees. this is the 3rd one in a row to not work right.it just keeps turning off and on.

so im thinking about getting a pro heat titanium heater. are these any good, has anyone used one?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah there are very good.i was going to get one but they were on the expensive side.instead i went with a ebo-jager(thick glass so hard to break).also does the job and not that expensive.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use 2 them on my 220g and they work awesome. I got them off ebay for $24 each.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

24 dang it you got a good deal


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they are the best on the market, I use them on all of my tanks, I like the new lcd models best, it shows tank temp on it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they sell tons on ebay cheap, new in box, and even online they cost close to 26 dollars. little more for the digital ones

drsfostersmith.com


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they sell Won Bros on ebay? I have never seen them on there, Ill go look


----------

